

How Amazon Web Services Uses Formal Methods [pdf] - amenghra
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2015/4/184701-how-amazon-web-services-uses-formal-methods/pdf

======
amenghra
[http://tla2012.loria.fr/contributed/newcombe-
slides.pdf](http://tla2012.loria.fr/contributed/newcombe-slides.pdf) is
actually much more interesting.

